# Elephant Nose Feeding



## Kaz2374 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to feeding my Elephant Nose while I'm away for a few days as I feed him live food?:-?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Healthy fish are fine not eating for a few days. How long is a few days?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Agreed, healthy fish can go for months without food. Unless you are going away for an extended period of time, the fish will be perfectly fine not being fed while you are gone.


----------



## Kaz2374 (Jun 29, 2013)

shellieca said:


> Healthy fish are fine not eating for a few days. How long is a few days?


it would be 2 full days 3 night


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Your fish should be fine without being fed. Feed well up until you leave & there should be no problems.


----------

